# Apple ADC Monitor to DVI Video Card



## RHITMacMan (Mar 1, 2003)

I've been trying to figure out if I can get a converter for my ADC monitor to plug into a DVI video card.  I currently own a Power Mac G4 with an Nvidia graphics card with ADC.  Recently though, I built a Windows system with a DVI graphics card.  So I'd like to be able to use my current ADC Mac monitor with my DVI windows system as well.  

So I am looking to find an adapter that will plug into my DVI Windows graphics card on one end and into my ADC Apple CRT Studio display on the other end.  I'm hoping to find something in the sub $50 range if possible.  Let me know if you have done this and know where to find an adapter to do just this.


----------



## donsullivan (Mar 2, 2003)

It will cost you a little more than $50 to achieve this but it is indeed possible. 

Apple has a DVI-to-ADC adapter that will do this for $99.00. 

I've got one from CompuCable that cost me about $140.00. In my case it's connected from the DVI port on an XP machine to a new Cinema Display 20" and it works just fine. You just connect the video cable to the DVI port, connect a USB port to the adapter and then plug in the display and off you go.


----------



## RHITMacMan (Mar 2, 2003)

I was browsing the Apple site the other day and saw some of these but wasn't for which to get and if they would work with my Studio display or even a PC.  I was reading some sites the other day that stated some third-party solutions would only work with the Flat-Panel Cinema displays and not the CRT Studio Displays.  

I now notice though that Apple does have a little notice that the $99 adapter will work with the Studio Displays.  And then, you state that you got it to work with a PC, which is good.  Although, Apple states that it is for the PowerBook and Power Mac G4s.

It's too bad I can't get away with getting the ADC to DVI connector cable that's listed for $39, but I don't figure it will quite work for my situation.  Perhaps I can find some on eBay for auction.  I hate to pay the $99 cause that's more than I payed for the graphics card in the PC.  If you know of any less-expensive third-party solutions that would work for me, I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## donsullivan (Mar 2, 2003)

One of the reasons that these are so expensive is that you have to send power and USB up the ADC cable in addition to the video signal. As a result, the adpater includes a power cable, USB connection and the DVI interface cable for connection to the computer.

The less expensive adapter you're looking at is used for connecting a DVI monitor to an ADC port where you only need the video signal and not the other signals that are a part of the ADC spec.


----------

